# Origin Coffee - Buziraguhinwa - Burundi - 10% off



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Welcome aboard **@origincoffee** . Check out their Coffee Forum UK Member Discount. *

  

click the origin banner above to go to the Origin Coffee Roasters website


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had a few coffees made for me from origin beans before and they were very nice!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Wanted to try for ages, heard nothing but praise from the other guys at upshot


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Out of curiosity; how do we access this discount?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Use the code BUZ10 in the voucher or whatever box when checking out.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

I joined the forum to thank origin for this offer - will be getting some of this later on tonight! YUM!


----------

